# HUGE crayfish!



## NKRIM47

I may be over reacting but in all my years walking the creeks and rivers I have never seen a crayfish this big. Found this guy dead on the bank of a small pond near my house. It had to be pushing 7 inches. Thought I would share...


----------



## mkombe

Biggest crayfish i have ever seen. Are you sure someone didnt put some lobsters in that pond?!?!


----------



## fishdealer04

That is a big boy!!!! haha


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

That is a pretty big craw, I had one a couple years ago turn up in my backyard, I have a pond maybe 500yds from my house maybe thats where he came from but he had taken up residence under my kids trampoline


----------



## TimTaylor75

They'd sell that guy at the Fish Market for $30


----------



## tnant1

Hope he made a couple thousand babbies!


----------



## FOSR

This is why, when you skinny dip in Darby Creek, you don't want to sit in one place too long.


----------



## streamstalker

I saw a show recently about how American crayfish were somehow introduced into Great Britain where they have no natural predators and are now an invasive species. Since they don't have any smallies to keep them under control, they are prolific and huge, and they are causing a lot of damage to stream habitat by undermining banks.

Anyway, they are encouraging people to eat them as a means of control. I saw this guy put out about a dozen traps and fill them up with crawfish of that size overnight. They had a nice boil after that!


----------



## freyedknot

medina trout hatchery had them that big, you could catch them on jig maggot . ,and most times just fool you into thinking you had a bite . took a long while to figure out what it was that was biting till you catch one.


----------



## CaptKC

One of my customers sent me this picture from Louisiana because he knows I love crawfish!

I've shown this picture to a couple people and they swear it's a lobster, but I believe the guy who sent me the picture as it being a crawfish as he knows the difference.


----------



## legendaryyaj

^Holy crap!


----------



## Harris5234

o yea your buddy aint messin around ive seen them that big down in oklahoma, they catch them in ponds using throw nets that size blows my mind


----------



## ParmaBass

Holy crap!!! Crawfish on steroids!!


----------



## spidey

Whoa... I catch spring smallies on craws. In this case, it seems as if the prey has become the predator. Looks like it could pick a smallie and your hand clean without too much effort.


----------



## billybob7059

20 more of those and you'd have on heck of a crawfish boil!


----------



## whodeyfamily

are the crayfish peeling yet?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Ya know how the old timmer rolls into the bait shop & says..
"give me a 3 pound minnie so I can catch me a 3 pound Crappy" Oh the smallie that'd I could catch on him..
but seriously when I worked for Buckeye Aquarium we'd get big craws that were sold as Jumbo Reds from a farm out of Mississippi & they would often be 8" long but at $5 a crack I never boiled any up.


----------



## lawrence1

When I was a young boy I caught one that had to be 10 inches in the Kokosing river. When I lifted that rock and saw how big it was I was amazed, even more amazed that I caught it. People just give me a funny look when I tell that story.

Reminds me of another day searching for crawdads when I seen a snakes tail barely sticking out under a large rock. We used to catch little snakes in the wood pile so being used to that and thinking it was small I grabbed it but it slid out of my hand. When I lifted that rock it turned out to be a snake 6 feet long, I dropped the rock and jumped back pushing my younger brother at the same time. We told a utility worker about it and he killed it with a shovel then we carried it around the neighborhood. The utility worker said it was a water mocassin and I later always wondered what it was. It was black.


----------



## nooffseason

the real question is...how big is the hand in the first picture? hah, not really. That is a big sumama bytch


----------



## homebrew

Nobody ever killed a water snake that wasn't a water moccasin to hear it told, even if it was hundreds of miles from their range. 

Yeah, I like snakes!


----------



## Paul W

WOW. I bet they could pinch ur finger off!


----------



## foundationfisher

what is the difference between crawfish and lobsters other than size and salt water?


----------



## awfootball

D*** that is a huge crayfish! Wonder if theirs a record for ohio lol?


----------

